# 96 klein pulse comp



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

here's my newest bike i picked up for $350. the paint is totally beat, but it's got some great parts. as it stands, it's 22.8 lbs. with some light tires and a new crankset/bb it should be around 21! took it out for its maiden voyage yesterday, so please excuse the dirty pics.

Parts are as follows:
'96 Klein Pulse Comp II
Rock Shox Quadra 21 with steel spring upgrade
Origin 8 Headset (probably crap?)
Ritchey Pro Stem
Ritchey Pro Handlebar
Ritchey WCS Foam Grips
Avid 1.0 Brake Levers
Avid SD-7 V-Brakes
Grip Shift X-Ray Shifters (need new covers)
Shimano LX Front Derailleur
Shimano XTR 950 Rear Derailleur
Shimano XTR 950 Hubs
DT Competition Butted Spokes
Mavic 217 CD Rims
Specialized Adrenaline Pro Folding Tires
Shimano STX Cranks and BB (eek)
Sram 970 Chain
Shimano XTR 950 11-32 Cassette
Klein/Trek System 2 Seatpost
Selle Italia Flite Mn


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Great bike at a good price. Interesting mix of parts but some are top end. Origin 8 headsets are not bad but that would be first on my list to upgrade with the cranks. 

I would just ride it as it is and upgrade as the stuff wears out.


----------



## s4gobabygo (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks. the m950 cassette was a pleasant surprise, and appears to be almost brand new. i'll probably stick with the headset until it blows up, since it seems tight and smooth. it actually appears to have just been installed before sale. i got the cranks and bb off this afternoon, and they weigh 1241g (gasp), so there's an entire pound to be saved there. it also needs new cables, but i'm alltogether pretty pumped with what i got!


----------



## HighRevs22 (Sep 28, 2008)

Love it! I have this frame built up as well. I know it is technically a Trek, but it handles exceptionally well, is fast and it really digs in.. Nice choice my friend:thumbsup:


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

Funny thing...I was driving through the "_hood_" yesterday morning and passed a fellow bobbing up a hill on one of those carrying grocery bags in each hand. It was a bout 35 degrees! I instinctively threw the car into reverse and rolled the window down and started questioning him as to where he got the bike. Much to my Wife's relief a car honked its horn behind me and I had to continue on.


----------



## woodenpaddler (Aug 2, 2004)

I have the same model, bought new in 96, first of several Kleins I came to own. Learned how to work on bikes by rebuilding it with new components as they wore out. Sold the STX cranks on Ebay. It's my winter beater now. It rides nice enough but it's not like a Chehalis made frame I'd worry about scratching. The paint looks a lot better on yours than mine!


----------

